# Fifa 17: i 50 calciatori più forti del videogioco. Classifica.



## admin (2 Settembre 2016)

EA Sport, azienda videoludica famosa per la produzione di titoli sportivi, ha reso noto i 50 giocatori più forti di Fifa 2017, che uscirà prossimamente sulle console di nuova generazione.

Ecco, di seguito, la classifica completa dalla posizione numero 1 alla numero 4. Mancano, per ora, i primi 3. 


Matuidi
Marcelo
Aubameyang
Payet
Robben
Rodriguez
Silva
Benzema
Vidal
Busquets
*Handanovic*
Hummels
Müller
Di Maria
Sanchez
Rakitic
Oblak
*Bonucci*
Alaba
Lloris
Hazard
*Chiellini*
Cech
Kroos
*Buffon*
Reus
Iniesta
Godin
Lahm
De Bruyne
Pepe
*Higuain*
Pogba
Griezmann
Silva
Modric
Courtois
Özil
Aguero
De Gea
Lewandowski
Boateng
Ibrahimovic
Bale
Neuer
Suarez


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2016)

Aubameyang è il giocatore più baggato del gioco nel 15 poi nel 16 l'hanno depotenziato ma prevedo una strage nel 2017 .


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2016)

Alcune valutazioni sono davvero ridicole. In base a cosa De Gea dovrebbe avere 90 di Overall lo sanno solo loro.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Non ho capito. I giocatori nella lista in che ordine sono? Casuale? O Matuidi è il 50° e Suarez il 4°?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2016)

Non c'è montolivo?


----------



## Dany20 (2 Settembre 2016)

Ronaldo al primo posto perché il Real Madrid è affiliata con la EA Sport.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. I giocatori nella lista in che ordine sono? Casuale? O Matuidi è il 50° e Suarez il 4°?



In base agli Overall.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. I giocatori nella lista in che ordine sono? Casuale? O Matuidi è il 50° e Suarez il 4°?



In ordine.

Strano non ci sia Dybala.

Edit : e non c'è manco Ramos. Ci sarà sicuro qualche errore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2016)

Ramos ha 89 e Dybala 85. Cmq meglio se aggiornate con gli overall, io li ho visti ma qualcuno potrebbe confondersi


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non c'è montolivo?



Ahahahahah!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2016)

Domani è il giorno in cui mi separo dal mio Fifa vecchio per il nuovo ... Quest anno ho giocato circa 850 partite :O .

Mi vergogno di me stesso AHAHHA ..... Poi solo a Fut

Quest anno lo pago la bellezza di 21€  ma solo perché non ho altri giochi da dare hahaha


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domani è il giorno in cui mi separo dal mio Fifa vecchio per il nuovo ... Quest anno ho giocato circa 850 partite :O .
> 
> Mi vergogno di me stesso AHAHHA ..... Poi solo a Fut
> 
> Quest anno lo pago la bellezza di 21€  ma solo perché non ho altri giochi da dare hahaha



Ma scompare ogni tanto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma scompare ogni tanto?



Io 3 cose faccio nella vita , suono , scopo e gioco a FIFA


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io 3 cose faccio nella vita , suono , scopo e gioco a FIFA



E lo fai pure contemporaneamente


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io 3 cose faccio nella vita , suono , scopo e gioco a FIFA


E sei amico di Fedez


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E sei amico di Fedez



Hahaha , preferisco citare la mia amicizia con James Hatfield se non è un problema


----------



## Il Genio (5 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io 3 cose faccio nella vita , suono , scopo e gioco a FIFA



Io non ho mai suonato, ma curiosamente con il diminuire della seconda è aumentata la terza.
Dici che c'è un nesso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai suonato, ma curiosamente con il diminuire della seconda è aumentata la terza.
> Dici che c'è un nesso?



Tutto collegato tutto collegato ahahah


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alcune valutazioni sono davvero ridicole. In base a cosa De Gea dovrebbe avere 90 di Overall lo sanno solo loro.



Anche in FM i giocatori del campionato inglese hanno valori altissimi se non sbaglio. E' questione di mercato, tanto il gioco è moddabile.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> EA Sport, azienda videoludica famosa per la produzione di titoli sportivi, ha reso noto i 50 giocatori più forti di Fifa 2017, che uscirà prossimamente sulle console di nuova generazione.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, la classifica completa dalla posizione numero 1 alla numero 4. Mancano, per ora, i primi 3.
> 
> ...



Sono usciti anche i primi 3:
-Neymar, overall 93
-Messi 94
-Cristiano Ronaldo 95.


----------

